

How can I hack the gassiness of beans? - hackaflocka

Red kidney beans are awesomely balanced food, and I find them really tasty.<p>But I don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s age, or what, but lately, I just can&#x27;t handle them any more. The gas collects inside my body, and causes sever aches, etc. until I finally manage to expel it (usually while taking a dump).<p>There are plenty of websites offering thoughts and suggestions on how to combat the gas.<p>Does the hacker community have advice to share on this matter?
======
tatalegma
There are over the counter drugs you can buy that solve this problem. This
post doesn't belong on HN. Also, such a wrong use of the word "hack".

------
farseer
If by hacking you mean removing the offending gene from the beans then yes.
You must have a strong background in biology, chemistry and genetic
engineering to proceed. An access to a lab would also be useful.

If that is not what you meant, then please remove your post.

------
pieleman
My mother's trick was to put the pre-soaked beans in a steam-cooker, add hot
water, cook for 5 minutes, drain off the water, then cook the beans with fresh
water. It does seem to remove a lot of the gas, not sure why though.

